
The uncertain future of emotion analytics - whocansay
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/now/internet/216523-the-uncertain-future-of-emotion-analytics
======
mswen
Imagine combining: ubiquitous video surveillance, cloud based automatic facial
recognition, cellphone tracking and now, as this article explains,
computational detection and classification of emotion.

I have a positive bias toward technology but that combination gives me pause.

Collingridge Dilemma, used as the hook of this article, reminds me a bit of
Marshall MacLuhan's The Medium is the Message. In both concepts there is a
warning not to ignore the underlying technology/medium because its impact may
be more powerful than any particular message or application that runs on the
technology. Some of that power derives from its subtlety. We become dependent
on the technology for its clear benefits but the underlying shift in society
including many of the negative effects seem to sneak up on us because the
technology effect is so much more subtle than the immediate and apparent
message or application effect.

